

Strstr in libc was broken for some inputs (2010) - antichaos
http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=12092

======
tptacek
If you're not a C programmer, this is pretty close to "abcdef".index("cd") not
returing 2 in Python or Ruby (strstr is a heavily optimized function, which is
how this happened).

~~~
mcbain
More interestingly (to me) is the quadratic performance they are reporting for
the SSE optimized variants - ISTR when they were introduced there was some
performance figures quoted. Looks like they didn't measure very well.

